# bear lake lookers



## teamlandlock4 (Jan 12, 2011)

went to bear lake a couple of days ago. seen some nice fish but they would just look
at my bait,had some nice shinners and some worms didnt have any lures maybe that would have made them strike:blink: next time i will be better prepared


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I have had good luck up there with Rapala "Rattlin Raps" around submerged timber.


----------



## teamlandlock4 (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks i will try it


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Try a Trick Worm on a Shakey Head. Seems to work when they don't want anything moving...

NJD


----------

